# Underlay/Digitizing Question



## DancingBay (Nov 1, 2010)

I know this isn't a tshirt, but I really need to know what underlay and pull comp to use on this saddle pad Roma Miniquilt Dressage Saddle Pad Full - Statelinetack.com
I created this design using the Cresendo Pulse font for the text and the Symbols Pulse font for the stars, the steil stitch for the streamers. I put this on a fleece cooler and it turned out great, but this quilted saddle pad is a different story. It doesn't have a flat surface like the fleece does. I did one sample on an older saddle pad and wasn't happy with what I got.

Thanks,
Alisa
Dancing Bay Embroidery


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Can you post a picture of the actual sewn pad so we can see what it's doing?


----------



## DancingBay (Nov 1, 2010)

I will in a few days. I'm headed to the hospital for foot surgery. Mainly, I used contour and perpendicular underlay and had looping on the sides of the M mostly bottom left.

Thanks,
Alisa


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

To be sure, I'd have to know the size, and possibly see the file. If the looping was on the underlay, you may try to increase the margin. Perpendicular (or the contour) could cause this, especially if the stitch length is too short on the thinner parts. As far as pul-comp is concerned, if it looked thinner on the pad, add more, just make sure that the margin allows for the satin to overlap the underlay by about .4 mm.


----------



## DancingBay (Nov 1, 2010)

I can't get down the basement stairs to the computer with the scanner and my software yet. Hopefully I will be able to figure out how to get down there soon without putting any weight on my foot. Got my laptop upstairs though.

To give you and idea of the size, the text was set at 56.5 mm which is a little over 2 inches (2" - 50.8). The way the software wanted to stitch is was to stitch one letter at a time. I was concerned that I would get shifting since I couldn't hoop and was having to hoop tearaway and spray with K100 to stick it down and even then didn't get a good adhesion. Also this lettering didn't work stitching middle out. So... I did a running stitch around the letter starting at the top of the "a" over and arount the "M", then down the bottom and ending back up at the top of the "a". As I went, I but extra columns in where the letters were really wide. I'm not sure if that was what was looping over or if it was the countor that was looping over. It's huge, about 18,000 stitches, so don't want to run it a bunch of times. 

Thanks,
Alisa Davis
Dancing Bay Embroidery


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

You can post the file(DST, EXP, PES) or send it to my e-mail (go to my website). I can usually tell by looking at a file what any issues may be. What type of quilting material is in the pad? How thick?


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

I would buy a clamping hoop if you intend to do a lot of these types of jobs.
Also comes in handy for any other hard to hoop items you may have.

It will make your life a lot easier.


----------



## DancingBay (Nov 1, 2010)

Yes. I agree. I already have the icTCS 1 hooptech clamp. I do a lot of numbers on the backs of little league caps in the spring and was well worth the expense.

I am now trying to decide between the icTCS 2 hooptech clamp or the more expensive but more versitle EFP Gator Clamping System - Tajima (EFP007051) clamp.

Also, I'm wanting to be able to do dog collars and horse halters. I know on the halters I will need to split the noseband stitch and then sew back. I have a tough as nails older Pfaff home machine that will easily handle this task.

I mainly want to put my business focus on the pet market, mainly horses. I've never been a fru fru girlie girl, but more of a tomboy, riding horses, climbing trees, etc... So, that's what I feel more comfortable with.

Any advice on the type of clamp that would best meet my needs would be greatly appreciated.

Surgery went well, but my foot really hurts. I'm hoping I will soon be able to figure out how to get up and down 10 steps and back to my machine . no weight bearing for 6 weeks. The knee cart is really fun, but don't think it will do stairs too well.

Thanks,
Alisa


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

Glad to hear everything is going OK, foot wise 

I don't see the Gator being any more versatile than the Hooptech.
I would have to see it in action before I would be convinced of its effectiveness.
It just looks a little flimsy for what I would use it for.

As to collars/belts, a few years ago I made my own device - works for me.


----------



## DancingBay (Nov 1, 2010)

I like the look of the belt clamp you made. It reminds me for the fastframe clamp.

The only advantage I can see to the EFP clamp above the HoopTech clamp is that you can space the arms further apart and also the adustment is on a slide, so you can get the clamp just exactly wide enough and not too wide.

Thanks,
Alisa


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

You may not have a problem with the design, looping happens to me when I'm embroidering thicker material and I tighten up both bobbin and upper tension this reduces the looping. I'm running bobbin at 30 grams and upper at about 150.


----------



## DancingBay (Nov 1, 2010)

The way I didgitized it, I did an edge/run stitch around the whole of the letters. Then, it went back and did each letter/font, one at a time. So, I'm sort of thinking that the part that was looping up was the manual run stitch I put down first. 

It will be a while before I can get back to my machine. I can see that it will be at least several weeks before I can get back down the stairs to my machine to try this again. I'm "walking" a thin line between keeping the pain under control and nausia from the pain meds. 

Luckily, my customer knows what's going on and is very understanding about the time line. Also, the pad that I used as a sample is somewhat puffier than the pad that I will be stitching on. I'm thinking about ordering a couple of them just to have on hand and then I will have one that I can stitch a bunch of samples on for my portfolio.


----------

